# Voisin du dessous qui se plain du bruit



## Celpitche (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour j habite hélas en appartement en duplex je vie avec mon fils âgé de 6ans et j ai actuellement une petite de 5 ans ce midi le voisin de dessous est venu se plaindre du bruit que les enfants font en courant j'ai beau expliquer au enfants que si il veulent courir il peuvent le faire a l'étage mais se sont des enfants!!! ducoup je ne sais pas trop quoi faire je suis un peu perdu


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Déjà les enfants ont-ils des chaussons ? et peut-être pas non plus le besoin de courir dans tout l'appart à longueur de journée même à l'étage ... ils ont dehors pour le faire et dans la cour de l'école aussi non ? maintenant ce voisin ne supporte peut-être aucun bruit ou dort-il dans la journée de par son travail ?


----------



## Celpitche (18 Octobre 2022)

Les enfants sont en chaussettes et le voisin ne travaille pas


----------



## Celpitche (18 Octobre 2022)

Les enfants ne cour pas non plus à longueur de journée puisque ils vont a l école


----------



## incognito (18 Octobre 2022)

chez moi la base : on ne court pas dans l'appartement (ou la maison), c'est strictement interdit, la rare interdiction ferme chez moi
tout comme on ne fait pas les idiots dans les parties communes (pas de cris, pas de "je tape les pieds"...)

en retour tous mes voisins font aussi attention (si travaux prévus, ils me préviennent pour voir comment s'organiser....)

en chaussette ou pas, le bruit sourd fait quand on court résonne dans le sol et les murs et se propage


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Jeux "calmes" à l'intérieur. Chaussons en cuir souple ou chaussettes à picots aux pieds. 
Courir, sauter c'est réservé aux sorties, au jardin ou à la terrasse. Un petit temps dans ma matinée et/ou l'après midi pour danser, se trémousser sur des comptines. L'intérieur d'une maison ou d'un appartement n'est pas idéal pour courir sans risques (meubles, cloisons, jeux au sol ...). Mais le zéro bruit est impossible dans notre profession (jouets qui tombent des petites mains, rires, cris, pleurs parfois ...).
C'est vrai que vous avez un étage. Mais si  une salle de jeux à l'étage pourrait être envisagée, ce n'est pas du plus pratique avec de jeunes enfants..


----------



## B29 (18 Octobre 2022)

Peut-être leur donner une petite activité calme à faire après le repas du midi, peinture, gommette, puzzle, jeux de société, cartes pour ne pas déranger le voisin.  Parler aux enfants leur dire qu'il ne faut pas faire trop de bruit pour le voisinage.


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu le même soucis. Je ne suis pas en appartement, mais en maison mitoyenne. Mon voisin est très malade et ne supporte AUCUN bruit, même la tondeuse (electrique) ou l'aspirateur, alors les enfants...
Il ressent le moindre bruit comme une agression. Du coup, mon salon qui n'est pas mitoyen, sert de salle de jeux et une des deux chambres du rez de chaussée qui n'est pas mitoyenne est réservée pour les siestes des bébés qui n'ont pas vraiment de rythme et qui peuvent pleurer.
Les jeux dans le jardin se font quand même, on ne peut tout de même pas empêcher les enfants de jouer et de se défouler. Lorsque nous y jouons, mon voisin rentre et ferme ses fenêtres (Avec double vitrage), mais comme il a pu constater que nous faisions beaucoup d'efforts pour le préserver, il tolère la chose.
En appartement, je comprends que c'est plus problématique.
Peut être, essayez de lui parler, de voir ensemble ce qui le gène le plus et à quelle heure.
S'il constate que vous le prenez en considération et que vous faîtes votre possible pour le préserver, les choses pourront s'aplanir.
En tout cas, je vous le souhaite


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

J habite aussi en appartement avec voisin en bas et en haut . 

Chez moi les enfants on interdiction de courir , les appartements ne sont pas fait pour ça et trop de danger comme dit plus haut , oui les occupé avec jeux de société, coloriage, pâte a modeler ....

Après c est clair qu il y a des voisins qui ne supporte rien .

Perso ai jamais eu de soucis de de côté la , de temps en temps quand je croise mes voisins je leur demande si on fait pas trop bruit


----------



## Celpitche (18 Octobre 2022)

OK alors je doit leurs interdire de courir ou de sauter et dans le même cas ducoup je vais supprimer tous les jeux de motricité pour lesquels il faut danser, chanter ou bien même les petits instruments de musique


----------



## Titine15 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis en maison mais les enfants n'ont tour de même pas le droit de courir dedans, courir c'est dehors. Risque de chute ou de percuter les nouveaux marcheurs
Bonne journée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

Celpitche leur interdite de courir et sauter oui

Par contre danser ou chanter non
Pas besoin d hurler pour chanter et pour danser pas besoin de sauter


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

si l'école est à distance raisonnable, tu peux y aller à pieds, ça pourrait les fatiguer un peu et leur ôter l'envie de courir partout


----------



## Celpitche (18 Octobre 2022)

Justement je vais a pied à l école mais apparemment elle n est pas assez loin l école


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

Après, il y a aussi des mauvais coucheurs, ce n'est pas toujours simple de vivre les uns à côté des autres...


----------



## Nanou91 (18 Octobre 2022)

Question : aimeriez-vous entendre sauter ou courir au dessus de chez vous ?
Si vous gardiez des enfants plus jeunes, que vous les mettiez à la sieste et que même si ça ne dure que 10 mn, ça sautait ou courait au dessus de chez vous et que ça réveille les enfants, vous apprécieriez ? Je pense que non.
Et bien ce monsieur, le midi, a peut-être envie de déjeuner dans le calme. Et ça je le comprends car je ne supporterais pas non plus.
Vous dites que les enfants vont à l'école donc que ce n'est pas tout le temps... bah heureusement encore !
Mais donc ? le matin avant l'école ??? (même si le voisin n'est pas encore levé)... le midi  ????.... Après 16h30 ???.... Les mercredis ????..... Les vacances scolaires.... ?????
Donc quand on vit en appartement il y a une règle simple : on ne court pas, on ne saute pas, on ne tape ni par terre ni sur les murs et on ne crie pas. Empêcher un bébé de pleurer ce n'est pas toujours facile, mais à 5 et 6 ans on peut expliquer certaines règles aux enfants, c'est par là que commencent l'éducation et le respect.


----------

